# New Tank



## SEK_05 (Aug 17, 2010)

*new 20 gal tank, new to the hobby, need advice, thank you in advance *

Hello everyone, I'am new to this hobby and I have recently purchased a 20 gal marineland tank. I havent added water yet but im going to have 2 penguin biowheel 150 filters and a water heater. I want to know what to do as far as setting up my tank and I also bought api stress zyme because i was told it would speed up the process. so in all my questions would be... should i add the stress zyme? how long should i wait to add fish? after it is all ready for fish i would like to add community fish to my tank, fish like dragon tail gubby,barb Fish,tetra Fish,,glofish,Cory Fish,daino fish. what would be a good match for a 20 gal and also how many of each type of fish? im new to this forum and i would like to thank everyone in advance for all their info. thank you  cheers!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

Start off with good testing supplies to track your tank's nitrogen cycle. The API master is about $35 and will cover all you'll need. For more info on the cycle you can read on here or other places to get up to speed on it.

If it were me, I'd cycle the tank without fish. Going fishless allows you to go through your cycle without putting the fish at harm and less requirement to do water changes for water that can be toxic to your fish. The cycle cannot start without a source of ammonia (what the fish normally provide from their waste) and so you will have to find some ammonia to add. You can normally find straight ammonia and water at your local hardware store. You want the kind without any surfectants. If you shake the bottle and it foams up it has surfectants and you don't want it. It's okay if some bubbles form but they should go away very quickly. Look at the ingredients and if you're not sure post here before you use it.

I'll leave it to others to post on compatability of fish. Get your cycle complete before you add and you will have much less trouble in keeping healthy fish.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

20 long or 20 tall? I had a penguin 150 on my 20 long and it was too strong, i think the 150 is better for a 20 tall, sucking fish to the filter, i replaced it with 2 penguin minis and it worked out great. This is what my planted 20 gallon looks like, it has 6 cherry barbs, 2 red eyed tetras, 3 corys and 1 brustlenose pleco. 3 japacona shrimp and some red cherry shrimp and 1 pond snail who snuck his way in and i fell in love with him. his name is Snailbert


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

As far as fish composition you cant get antying thats gonna grow too big. If you want barbs ur gonna need to look into smaller ones, golden barbs or cherry barbs, stay away from tiger barbs, they nip in small tanks and require a large school that wont fit in a 20 gal. Neon Tetras stay small and create a nice contrast wtiht he cherry barbs. A nice set up might be something lilke 5 cherry barbs 7 neon tetras and 3 corys. I wouldnt not add them all at once. Once it is cycled i would put the cherry barbs wait a week, put the tetras wait another week and then put the corys.


----------

